# 1st time smoking bacon



## derag2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Cured with TQ for 10 days, rinsed in water soaked for 45 minutes have very little salt to it after that.  I didnt try it before I soaked it. Probably should have.   Sat out on counter for couple hours seasoned and put in the fridge for the night.

Uses the treager instead of the mailbox this go around, apple pellets in the treager and Apple pellets in the amznps.

 Halfway through flipped the bacon over.


Now waiting for the last couple hours to finish the 10 hour smoke....  Temps are in the 90s my smoke is just crept to 100 so it's not longer cold smoke.  temp will end up around 105 I'm guessing....


----------



## derag2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Finished product

Here's a pic of the adapter for the treager Jr... Since there is no stack on them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice color on the bacon!

Nice mod for your smokehouse!

Al


----------

